# Kowie river chalets MF question



## ejfrolic (Dec 20, 2005)

Does anyone know who to contact to pay MF for Kowie river chalets?  The seller says the resort will contact me about 2006 MF, but I haven't heard from them yet. 
Thanks!

EJ


----------

